# Fursuit Outing Nov 1st Los Angeles Dia De Los Muertos too



## conejo (Oct 18, 2008)

Dear fellow fursuiters, furries, and fuzzies.
Im writing to you today to announce that on November 1st at 12pm.



Exdra 


anji-kun and myself will be having a fursuit walk in Tokyo town in Los Angeles. We shall meet up at Union Station (metro).
If any So Cal furs would like to join us in our festivities  please let us know so you are not left behind. As they say: The more the merrier!
Exdra will also be bringing along a cameraman/photographer so the event will indeed be recorded.
Once again if you have any questions or want to join us please send a note.
We hope to gather a big group, see ya there!​


----------



## kingdeeder_wolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there Conejo, I'm new to fursuiting, but I'm getting my fursuit before November 1st and I live in Los angeles, I was hoping to find some friends that were also fursuiters, and I would love to join you guys.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2013)

That sounds fun, but too bad I am half way across the country and would do a sugar-skull paint for that.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd love to go to the Dia de los Muertos celebration in Dallas in fursuit.


----------

